# Corsair Crystal Series 460X RGB



## davido_labido (Nov 21, 2016)

After the huge success of their other cases, Corsair has now released the Crystal series concentrating on a clean, modern design while still being functional to both air- and liquid-cooling enthusiasts.The first of the Crystal Series is the 460X which comes with RGB fans and tempered glass.

*Show full review*


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 21, 2016)

Having two of the 400c chassis, it appears Corsair is getting a little stale in these latest attempts. Lipstick on a pig?


----------



## Nabarun (Nov 21, 2016)

Looks very nice, I must admit - particularly if one has a lot of cool hardware with lights inside. But I think it does compromise on the airflow side of things a bit.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 21, 2016)

Correction needed: "Notice that there are *no* elongated screw holes, though."

Remove the *no. *The screw holes are elongated.


----------



## davido_labido (Nov 21, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> Correction needed: "Notice that there are *no* elongated screw holes, though."
> 
> Remove the *no. *The screw holes are elongated.



Hmm, not sure how that sneaky no got in there! Thanks!


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 21, 2016)

I am just gonna say: dust


----------



## Vario (Nov 21, 2016)

Whats the point of having 3 front fans if you are going to put a piece of glass in front of them?

We all know those little holes on the sides aren't going to provide enough intake flow for the fans.

I guess its really to have three Eyes of Sauron, which does look awesome, but a bit much for anyone older than age 15.


----------



## davido_labido (Nov 21, 2016)

Vario said:


> Whats the point of having 3 front fans if you are going to put a piece of glass in front of them?
> 
> We all know those little holes on the sides aren't going to provide enough intake flow for the fans.


There is a gap of about an inch between the fans and the glass, the airflow wasn't restricted any more than on a case with any other front cover such as the Fractal design, Thermaltake, be quiet!, NZXT etc etc. Quite a lot of cases have a solid front panel, most don't have as much space for airflow. This is a good example of how it should be done imo.


----------



## Vario (Nov 21, 2016)

davido_labido said:


> There is a gap of about an inch between the fans and the glass, the airflow wasn't restricted any more than on a case with any other front cover such as the Fractal design, Thermaltake, be quiet!, NZXT etc etc. Quite a lot of cases have a solid front panel, most don't have as much space for airflow. This is a good example of how it should be done imo.


Well an inch isn't bad.  The front fan on my Lian Li barely breathes.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Great looking case, but just reading the title I had no clue what it was, I almost expected a Graphics Card review.


----------



## $ReaPeR$ (Nov 21, 2016)

i liked it until i saw the price, it looks good and the quality is high but that price is unjustified in my eyes. its a mid tower ffs.


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Nov 21, 2016)

A whole lot of negative posts in here, and 90% of them are from ignorance, did you even read the review or answer your questions before forming a negative post? between this and the news feed for this case it is almost all negative.



Nabarun said:


> Looks very nice, I must admit - particularly if one has a lot of cool hardware with lights inside. But I think it does compromise on the airflow side of things a bit.



what part compromises air close? the glass? please explain how air flows through metal better than glass?

The front has the same amount of ventilation as the "metal front model"


----------



## Hood (Nov 21, 2016)

Love this case, but it's just a bit too small - if they made a glass case the size of my 750D (without the 5.25 cage), then you could fit in some fatter/longer radiators.  How about it, George, any plans for a full-sized glass case?  Perhaps it's time for a new monster flagship case (the 900D debuted almost 4 years ago).


----------



## KainXS (Nov 21, 2016)

At fist sight I thought it was the Rosewill Cullinan or the Anidees Al Crystal until I saw the inside. Its nice they did not go with glass on both sides of the case as that would make cable management that much harder. I'm also still not sold on the whole tempered glass case trend yet even though thats where things are moving but I'm really wondering if Corsair is buying these cases from Factory Godspeed because it looks like a design they would make.(externally at least)


----------



## dwade (Nov 22, 2016)

Gimmick.


----------



## overclock1ng (Nov 27, 2016)

I see only 2 USB 3.0 ports. So, where is the other 2 USB 2.0 ports?
Did you see?


----------



## rhythmeister (Dec 21, 2016)

Oh for a micro ATX version.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 22, 2016)

I could never justify spending that much on a chassis.


----------

